# QEII Coronation Music Poll...



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

To officially celebrate the current visit to Australia of *Queen Elizabeth II*, here is a poll of which music you like the most from her coronation ceremony back in 1954.

You can apparently listen to samples of the pieces on THIS site, but I don't have time to check. In any case, they should be on youtube. Or just "cheat" as I know you will be tempted to do, and pick your favourites! :lol:

*You have THREE choices. Please tell us why you chose what you did.* This is a very serious business indeed .

I will be back later to vote myself.

Happy listening!...

*Purcell* - Trumpet Tune - instrumental

*Parry *- I Was Glad (Psalm 122) - choral

*Howells *- Behold, O God Our Defender - choral

*Harris* - Let My Prayer Come Up - choral

*Handel *- Zadok the Priest - choral

*Dyson* - Be Strong & of Good Courage - choral

*Wesley* - Thou Wilt Keep Him in Perfect Peace - choral

*Vaughan Williams* - The Old 100th; Sanctus from Mass in G minor; O Taste and See (Psalm 34) - all choral

*Stanford *- Gloria in Excelsis - choral

*Anonymous* - God Save the Queen; Rejoice in the Lord, Always - both choral; Fanfare, Renaissance Period - instrumental

*Walton *- Coronation Te Deum - choral; Orb and Scepter, Coronation March - instrumental

[Disclaimer - This poll is for fun, I'm not interested in the endless Republican vs. Monarchist debates - I don't really care one way or the other and it's boring, the music is far better than all that political rubbish]


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Stanford, Dyson, Howells. Three composer who deserve more attention than they are getting.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

No Boris Godunov?

Martin


----------

